
Show HN: Web Based Multipler Roguelike - mdellavo
Demo http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rogue.quuux.org&#x2F;
Source https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mdellavo&#x2F;rogue&#x2F;<p>It&#x27;s react&#x2F;js&#x2F;canvas frontend with python&#x2F;asyncio&#x2F;websocket backend.
======
gatherhunterer
Looks nice, responsive design and basic phone controls work. Good work!

Edit: The source code is pretty unapproachable. The front end is over 1000
lines of varying concerns in a single file.

~~~
mdellavo
yeah it is :)

im not a frontend person so i was just trying to get up and running as fast as
possible. this has been on and off, nights and weekends for ~10-11 months

